# Duyuru > Kültür >  İşte Babalar ve "gereğini yapan" oğulları

## bozok

*İşTE BABALAR VE “GEREğİNİ YAPAN” OğULLARI*



12.02.2010 

_Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, 50 kilo uyuşturucuyla yakalanan yeğeni için, “gereği yapılsın” demiş. Sanki “gereği yapılsın” demese, gereği yapılmayacak! Sanki bu memleket, yakınına dokunulamayan padişahın toprakları… 
_
Yarın pek çok yandaş medya mensubu, Erdoğan’ı akraba kayırmamasından ve demokrasiye katkısından dolayı göklere çıkaracaktır… 

Bu haber, beni 12 yıl öncesine, *11 Mayıs 1998*’e götürdü.

***

şişli’de bir araç kırmızı ışıkta durmaz ve karşıdan karşıya geçmekte olan bir kadına çarpar, 35 metre sürükler... Kadın hastaneye kaldırılır. 6 gün komada kaldıktan sonra, yaşama veda eder. Kadın, TRT İstanbul Radyosu Sanatçısı *Sevim Tanürek*’tir. 

Kazadan hemen sonra, Belediye’ye ait arazözler, kazanın yapıldığı caddeyi baştan aşağı deterjanlı sularla yıkar! Böylece delil mahiyetindeki 35 metrelik fren izleri ortadan kalkar.

Sevim Tanürek’in ölümüne neden olan genç ise Savcının aldığı ifadeden sonra serbest bırakılır. 6 gün sonra Tanürek öldüğünde bile tutuklanmaz. Hatta ilk duruşmaya bile gelmez. Avukatı, gencin, İngiltere’ye dil eğitimi almaya gittiğini söyler… (Emin üölaşan, Hürriyet, 18 Ekim 1998)

Adli Tıp Trafik İhtisas Dairesi, genç için *“kusursuz”* raporu düzenler. Sevim Tanürek ise 8/8 kusurlu bulunmuştur! *(Kusursuz raporunu veren dairenin Başkanı Eyüp üakmak, 2004 yılında Türkiye Denizcilik İşletmeleri Genel Müdür Yardımcısı olur!).
* 
Tanürek’in ailesinin iddiasına göre, ehliyetsiz olan gence, kazadan 3 ay önce alınmış gibi bir de ehliyet düzenlenir. 

Gencin adı, *Ahmet Burak Erdoğan*’dır! Kaza tarihinde İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı olan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın oğludur!

*** 

Kazadan sonra öğrenimini sürdüren Burak’ın 2000 yılında *Kasımpaşa Deniz Hastanesi*’nden alınan çürük raporuyla askerlik sorunu da çözülür! Burak 2001 yılında evlenir. Dillere destan bir düğün yapılır. Babasının pozisyonu nedeniyle memleketin bütün ağır topları, ağır hediyeleriyle düğüne koşturur. Düğünde toplanan altınlar, daha sonra babanın mal beyanında servet artışının nedeni olarak sunulur. *(Başbakan Erdoğan, mal varlığı ile ilgili olarak mahkemeye verdiği savunmasında, oğlu Ahmet Burak Erdoğan’a düğününde yaklaşık 30 kilo altın takıldığını, 232 milyar değerindeki bu altınları oğlundan aldığı için 120 bin dolar ve 55 bin mark borçlandığını bildirir. Milliyet, 8.2.2009)

*Burak’ın düğününe 6 bin kişi katılır. Diğer oğul Bilal’in düğünü ise daha da görkemlidir. Erdoğan’ın büyüyen pozisyonu, katılımcı sayısını 14 bine çıkarmıştır!

*** 

Burak 22 yaşındadır… Ama ticarette hızla yükselir… 
Babasının, *ülker Grubu* ürünlerini dağıtan şirketinin yönetimini üstlenir. Daha sonra hisselerini 1.2 trilyon liraya satar. Ve 2007 yılında yüzde 50 ortağı olduğu *MB Denizcilik* isimli bir şirket kurar, Denizcilik sektörüne girer… 95 metre uzunluğunda Safran 1 isimli kuru yük gemisi satın alır. 95 metrelik gemi, siyasi literatüre* “gemicik”* olarak girer. Gemiyi satan *Hasan Doğan* (5 Temmuz 2008’de kalp kriziyle yaşama veda eden Futbol Federasyonu Başkanı), satış fiyatını *2 milyon 325 bin dolar* olarak açıklar! Burak gemiyi 500 bin doları peşin 36 ay taksitle satın almıştır! Ayda 72 bin TL ödeyecektir!

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan oğlunu şu sözlerle savunur: *“Benim oğlum iş yapıyor, o gemiyi de iş yapmak için satın almış. Peki, benim oğlum, ailem ne yapsaydı? Yani başkalarının yaptığı gibi komisyon masaları mı kursaydı”.
*
Aslında MB Denizcilik Burak’ın ilk denizcilik şirketi de değildir. Burak Turkuaz isimli, amcası ve kayınpederiyle ortak olan şirketini 2006 yılında 2 milyon TL sermayeli *Bumerz Denizcilik* isimli şirkete dönüştürmüştür. 

AKP’li babaların oğulları içinde denizcilikle ilgili bir tek Burak değildir. *Ulaştırma Bakanı Binali Yıldırım’ın oğlu Erkan da “harika çocuk” olarak gündeme gelir.

*Vatan gazetesi, Ulaştırma Bakanı Binali Yıldırım’ın 24 yaşındaki oğlu Erkan’ın *445 bin avroya* feribot aldığını duyurmuştu. Projeye 1.4 milyon TL harcayan *“harika çocuk”* bu iş için *Santour’*dan 200 bin avro borç aldığını söylemişti. Santour’un 1 hafta sonra Binali Yıldırım’a bağlı Denizcilik İşletmeleri’nden Ankara feribotunu ihalesiz kiraladığı ortaya çıkmıştı. (Vatan Gazetesi, 14 Temmuz 2003) Santour GmbH firmasının Genel Müdürü Mehmet Koç, haberler üzerine, Hürriyet gazetesine gönderdiği açıklamada, Ulaştırma Bakanı Binali Yıldırım’ın eskiden bu firmada bir süre Genel Müdürlük yaptığını belirtti. (Hürriyet, 15 Temmuz 2003)

Bu arada Başbakan’ın oğlu Burak’a *“gemiciği”* satan Hasan Bey daha sonra 705 milyon dolara İstanbul’daki İETT Garajı arazisini almaya çalışan(!) Dubai şeyhi El Maktum’un* küçük ortağı* olur. Hasan beyin ablası, aynı zamanda Remzi Gür ile evlidir. Remzi bey, Sevim Tanürek’in ölümüne neden olan Burak’ı ve kardeşlerini ABD’de bursuyla okutmuştur, Erdoğan’ın yakın arkadaşıdır. Erdoğan, - daha sonra deşifre olan bir telefon görüşmesinde- Remzi beyden kızına *25 bin dolar* göndermesini isteyecek kadar yakındır! (Aydınlık, 25 Ekim 2009)

*** 

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın küçük oğlu* Bilal* de hızla yükselen bir çizgi izlemiştir iş hayatında. 

üğrenimini ABD’de Harward üniversitesi’nde 2003 yılında tamamlayan Bilal önce Dünya Bankası’nda çalışır! Yurda dönüp 21 günlük dövizli bedelli askerliğini yapar ve “*Doruk Izgara Limited şirketi*” ile ticarete atılır. Ancak sonrada Bilal’in altın şirketi *Atagold* ve kozmetik işi yapan *Maye Dış Ticaret* şirketlerine de ortak olduğu ortaya çıkar. (Milliyet, 10 şubat 2009)

*** 

Ya diğer AKP’li babalar ve oğulları..?

Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün oğlu* Mehmet Gül*, internet üzerinden ticarete soyunur ve *16 yaşında* Ankara Ticaret Odası’na üye olur. Babasının dış ziyaret heyetlerinde yer alır. 

*Bülent Arınç’ın oğlu* 23 yaşında TOBB’a siyasi danışman olur.

*Kemal Unakıtan’ın oğlu Abdullah Unakıtan*, 2003 yılında kurduğu AB Gıda firmasıyla kısa sürede en büyük 500 sanayi kuruluşu arasına girer. 
*Melih Gökçek’in oğlu Ahmet*, genç yaşta Ankaragücü Spor Klubü’ne başkan olur. 

Vd. Vs.

*** 

İşte, oğluna *“Başbakan’ın oğlu ticaret yapamaz. Bunu nasıl aklından geçirebilirsin. Bir başbakanın oğlu ticaret yapar mı? Utanmıyor musun?”* diyen Adnan Menderes’in siyasi mirasını sahiplendiklerini söyleyen babaların durumları… 


*Mehmet Ali Güller
*Odatv.com

----------

